
Ask HN: What are the most actionable product/service positioning resources? - sturza
I&#x27;m looking for reading material for product&#x2F;service positioning and market segmentation.
======
chefschef
Do you mean product/market fit? If so, take a look at
[https://a16z.com/2017/02/18/12-things-about-product-
market-f...](https://a16z.com/2017/02/18/12-things-about-product-market-fit/)

~~~
sturza
No, PMF is a different topic. I need a more granular take ok what positioning
means.

